# update on Toby's Biko Brace



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I put it on him once, and he hated it. It also didn't seem to help much. So yesterday I brought it with me to his acupuncture vet (who had suggested it) and she helped me adjust it and get it tweaked to fit a bit better.
Today I walked him about 100 yards with it on. You're supposed to ease them up to it very gradually, because it feels funny to them but also because it causes them to use muscles that are badly atrophied. You're supposed to have them wear it for 5 minutes, 3 times a day for the first 1 to 2 weeks.
Anyway, he really was walking better today! I was very excited. Sure, he still wobbled and staggered but I think once he gets used to the brace it's going to be very helpful for him. :crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

What is a Biko Brace? Sorry to be so dumb.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

here's the original thread, with some links that show the Biko Brace:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/92010-new-help-weak-back-end.html
it's really overpriced for what you get, but if it helps him walk well enough that he can enjoy being outside, it's worth every penny!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That's positive! I hope he continues to adjust to it!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That looks really interesting. I hope he gets used to it and gets some relief and help from it. Keep us posted...


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

That sounds like promising news. Hope Toby continues to improve with the brace. Give him a big hug!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whoo hoo! I hope toby's brace gives him back some mobility and he gets around easier.:smooch::crossfing


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Checking on Toby to see how he is doing today with his new brace. Give him a big hug from us!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

SO glad Toby is walking better and can enjoy being outside!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Toby*

BARB

Glad you took Toby and his brace to the acupuncture vet so that he could get it fitting better. Hopefully, Toby will get more comfortable with it every day.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Sounds promising! really good news...hope it continues to improve and help!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Any progress with the new brace?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barb

Happy Birthday and I'm checking in on Toby.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Honestly I haven't had it on him very much. Its real benefit seems to be out in my yard, and the weather has been wet and/or cold, so we haven't been out much. And he's had some pretty bad days in a row....
I keep promising that as soon as the weather gets better we'll spend more time working with the brace. The rest of this week is supposed to be pretty nice, I will make a sincere effort to get him out more.
With my husband's bypass, a lot of "toby stuff" has been put on hold.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope you have some good weather. It always makes my outlook brighter and I also hope Toby rallies and has some good days with or without the brace.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I also hope you get some better weather so Toby can enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hoping for good weather and good results from the brace. Give Toby a big hug from us!


----------

